# 1/75 Rangers Drop into Waterborne Training



## Ravage (Jul 10, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/July/090710-02.html

HUNTER ARMY AIRFIELD, Ga. (Courtesy of Army.Mil, July 10, 2009) - Residents and visitors at Georgia's historic Tybee Island witnessed training conducted by Soldiers who serve and protect the nation, July 2. Rangers of 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, U.S. Army Special Operations Command, performed routine airborne operations training mission off the coast of the Atlantic.

Safety precautions were in place for the jump. U.S. Coast Guard boats floated strategically on the horizon, awaiting the arrival of nearly 100 Rangers who jumped from a C-130 Hercules aircraft provided by the 94th Air Wing from Dobbins Air Force Base in northern Georgia to support the Ranger's waterborne proficiency training.

Tybee Island was chosen as the training site to expose the Rangers to a different training scenario. The training provided a realistic environment that would also reinforce techniques for safe water landings. Throughout the year, Rangers routinely prepare for any combat environment. The ability to jump into an open body of water provides them with one more instrument for their professional tool kit. Army Special Operations Forces must be prepared to support potential missions anywhere in the world on a moment's notice. 

Captain Brian Grimsley, 1/75th Ranger Regt. said prior to conducting the water jump, every Ranger met requirements set forth in the Waterborne Training manual RTC 350-4 and the Water Survival Training manual TC 21-21. The swim tests are conducted in Army Combat Uniforms and boots. Swimming out of suspension lines and out from underneath the parachute canopy are some of the tasks included in the tests.

"As the nation's premier raid force, the Ranger's of 1st Battalion must have the ability to insert and operate in any environment," said Capt. Grimsley. "A waterborne landing is part of that training objective and we have to train that task just like any other."

After a previous training cycle on land at the National Training Center at Fort Irwin California, many of the Rangers looked forward to the pre-Fourth of July jump. Staff Sgt. Joseph Pope, 1/75th Rang. Regt. expressed feeling anxious and nervous before his first ever water jump because all of his previous jumps were conducted on land. 

"This one on water kind of gets in the guys head a little bit," Staff Sgt. Pope said. "But all the guys who came in with me had a really good time."

Family Members watched from the ground as sticks of six Rangers left the ramp of the plane. Staff Sgt. Pope joined the military prior to Sept. 11, 2001 and is living a Family tradition steeped in military service. He said Family support is important to him and what his parents and wife feel is pride in his many accomplishments as a Ranger, including water jumps.

"Today was just a great experience for all the guys to get some great training in," Capt. John Wall, 1/75th Ranger Regt. said. "It was a great experience coordinating with the Chatham County Marine Patrol Division, the Marine Rescue Squadron and the Coast Guard."

This was Capt. Wall's first water jump, and although he had a little apprehension about landing into the open sea, once the ramp opened on the back of the C-130, he thought the view was tremendous and looked forward to his turn down the ramp.

"It went really well," said Capt. Wall. "It was nice jumping out of the airplane and seeing the beach and having Family and friends down there to watch the whole event."

The realistic training is conducted regularly to give the Rangers a decisive edge for real-world missions.







> A C-130 Hercules aircraft from the 94th Air Wing, Dobbins Air Force Base, drops Rangers of the 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, U.S. Army Special Operations Command, July 2 during a routine waterborne training mission off the coast of Tybee Island, Ga.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 10, 2009)

I came down in the water once! But it was NOT intended! NOT FUN!!!

Fortunately it was only a little over waist deep plus we were not wearing any kit!!!

"This one on water kind of gets in the guys head a little bit," Staff Sgt. Pope said" With all that kit it has to be a bit nerv racking!!!


----------



## tjwest (Jul 10, 2009)

I was always kind of jealous of the guys at the Beach Batt over stuff like this.  We tried a couple of times to set up a jump into Lake Eufaula when I was at 3/75.  It never worked out though.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 10, 2009)

As for jumps, water blasts have them all beat hands down. The recovery after sucks eggs, but, more than worth it. 

"Winds? 30 knots, it's a go." :cool:

PLF? We don't need no stinking PLF.....lol


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 10, 2009)

When is was with the 12th SFG(A) we were stationed at Sandpoint NAS Seattle, which borders Lake Washington. The AF Reserve Rescue jumpers used to come up to that base for summer camp. It was an active airfield at the time.

We SF people, who wanted to got to jump from their SA 16's into Lake Washington with them. I got to make three water jumps with them. (T-10) It was fun! The exit door on the SA 16 was rather strange and not very friendly to big guys. 

We also got to jump with the smoke jumpers using their equipment (Suits, etc.) and landing in trees. (Scary) :eek:

BTW: I used to see the 1st SFG(A) people at Ft. Lewis, WA making water jumps on American Lake as well as the Zodiac — Helo pick ups. Awhile back the 1st Group Guys put on Demos at our local unlimited Hydroplane SeaFair/Gold Cup races, first jumping into the lake, then being picked up by a Zodiac and then driving it into the moving Helo and leaving the AO. The crowds loved it! :cool:


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 10, 2009)

American Lake sucks ass, water is cold. The Atlantic sounds so much better.

2/75 'O7
View attachment 8094


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 10, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> American Lake sucks ass, water is cold. The Atlantic sounds so much better.
> 
> 2/75 'O7
> View attachment 8094



Like most lakes in Washington, they are usually spring fed and cold. I never did much in American Lake, but I've dove in most of the Lakes in King County, hunting bodies! Many are pretty murky too! 

American Lake.:

http://www.lakelubbers.com/american-lake-571/


----------



## lancero (Jul 10, 2009)

tjwest said:


> I was always kind of jealous of the guys at the Beach Batt over stuff like this.  We tried a couple of times to set up a jump into Lake Eufaula when I was at 3/75.  It never worked out though.



Fuck that shit man, alligators


----------



## Dirty-J (Jul 10, 2009)

Ya think? It would suck a pretty hefty cock to get chewed on by a gator trying to swim your ass out of a murky lake. The last sucky jump we had was at Bragg when everybody cracked their skulls on the roadway in front of the mount site in the freezing balls cold of a rainy winter. Two suck ass weeks in the field for sure. Thankfully there was no lake to land in or someone was dying of hypothermia for sure.


----------



## lancero (Jul 11, 2009)

I was doing the Boat Operator/Safety Swimmer thing for a night jump in Florida.  There were a lot of small bodies of water surrounding the DZ.  Me and another guy were in a zodiac in the middle of a small body of water waiting on the jump when a six foot alligator swam right by the boat.

Luckily no swimmer landed in the water, but I didn't like being that low on the food chain.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 11, 2009)

I have only done three water jumps in my entire life. All were out at LBL in TN/KY. Nice soft landings.


----------



## Dirty-J (Jul 11, 2009)

lancero said:


> I was doing the Boat Operator/Safety Swimmer thing for a night jump in Florida.  There were a lot of small bodies of water surrounding the DZ.  Me and another guy were in a zodiac in the middle of a small body of water waiting on the jump when a six foot alligator swam right by the boat.
> 
> Luckily no swimmer landed in the water, but I didn't like being that low on the food chain.



Dude... yea, I would probably have sharted a bit. Talk about a sucky way to go.
"Yea, Johnson was just doing a training jump and got eaten by a gator." There aren't too many ways of dying that would top being mauled and eaten by an animal; not too much glory in that.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jul 13, 2009)

After reading the thread I remembered someone posted some water jump videos on the tube:

Alphabots jumping:
FIST
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzlVMO5rEbc[/ame]


Was that you in the tree BRC2007? :)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icviKoygRdc&feature=related[/ame]


----------

